# Mosca convoca ambasciatore italiano. Espulsi tutti i diplomatici.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

Mosca convoca l'ambasciatore italiano in Russia.
Verrà comunicata l'espulsione immediata di 24 diplomatici italiani in Russia. Stessa decisione per francesi e spagnoli.

Questo avviene mentre il premier Draghi, i ministri del governo e i rappresentanti di alcuni partiti incontrano la premier finlandese.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mosca convoca l'ambasciatore italiano in Russia.
> Verrà comunicata l'espulsione immediata di 24 diplomatici italiani in Russia.
> 
> Questo mentre il premier Draghi, i ministri del governo e i rappresentanti di alcuni partiti incontrano la premier finlandese.



Beh,noi da grandi zerbini abbiamo cacciato i loro,e loro cacciano i nostri.
Tutto nella norma,andiamo avanti fino a quando non arriverà la crisi del 2007-2008


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione a qualche Satan


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mosca convoca l'ambasciatore italiano in Russia.
> Verrà comunicata l'espulsione immediata di 24 diplomatici italiani in Russia. Stessa decisione per francesi e spagnoli.
> 
> Questo avviene mentre il premier Draghi, i ministri del governo e i rappresentanti di alcuni partiti incontrano la premier finlandese.


ma gli inutili che ci stavano a fare in Russia, col rischio di dover mandare gigino a riscattarli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

Draghi, non te la da, rassegnati...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi, non te la da, rassegnati...


Premesso che me la bomberei seduta stante.

Ma è un po' troppo magrolina a vederla a figura intera per i miei gusti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Premesso che me la bomberei seduta stante.
> 
> Ma è un po' troppo magrolina a vederla a figura intera per i miei gusti.



Sì è molto dimagrita, sarà lo stress.
Fino a qualche mese fa era un po' più in carne e più gnocca.


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Noi abbiamo la super gnocca Lamorgese che in più è senza sesso, non appartenente a nessun genere umano, per controbattere con la potenza finlandese.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

un po di fregna nella nato ci voleva


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

ieri sera su rai3 confronto tra l'onnipresente Orsini e la riemersa Boschi


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

il discorso che fa sempre Orsini ad ogni puntata è logico e giusto riguardo la leadership di Kiev che non è alle strette se pensa, a ragione o a torto, di essere appoggiata continuamente.
questi soggetti devono avere la consapevolezza che o fanno concessioni importanti alla Russia fermando questo scenario o verranno spazzati via smembrando il paese peggio della Cecoslovacchia
deve essere detto chiaro dai politici occidentali, non dai professori universitari

neanche in Siria abbiamo mai visto una leadership così indifferente ai tanti milioni di profughi e poveri
è completamente alienante leggere il bollettino aggiornato delle Nazioni Unite sui profughi e nuovi poveri ucraini mentre lo staff di Zelensky carica video surreali su Instagram e i politici nazionali parlano di riprendere la Crimea dove non mettono piede da otto anni
ogni giorno la gente perde tutto in Ucraina e molti non torneranno più, passare da avere una proprietà e una vita più o meno decente a vivere di obolo statale a tempo determinato all'estero dove non conosci nessuno.
sembrano due mondi lontani


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2022)

"Orsini censurato.. Questa è dittatura!" Tra un po' me lo ritrovo pure dentro il bagno mentre vado a cahare questo fenomeno da circo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a qualche Satan


Non é stato fatto nulla per evitarlo


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera su rai3 confronto tra l'onnipresente Orsini e la riemersa Boschi


La boschi  persino più stupida e ignorante di Salvini Renzi e Zingaretti messi assieme


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La boschi  persino più stupida e ignorante di Salvini Renzi e Zingaretti messi assieme


non so se sia peggio quando ha proposto Blair come mediatore di pace, un soggetto che una stessa commissione britannica ha definito "un criminale di guerra o un perfetto idiota", oppure quando ha commentato il dissenso popolare alle azioni NATO dicendo che seguendo i sondaggi si finisca al fascismo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi, non te la da, rassegnati...


Abbiamo un mostro al potere, in tutti i sensi. Bruttissimo, inquietante e arrogante. Il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

*Frans Timmermans, vicepresidente della Commissione Ue, sulla temperature di riscaldamenti e condizionatori : 
"In Italia il primo ministro ha dato un'idea al Paese ma lascerei la questione a discrezione delle aziende e dei singoli cittadini. Voglio solo informare che, abbassando un po' la temperatura del riscaldamento in inverno e non attivando troppo presto l'aria condizionata in estate, si tolgono soldi dalle tasche di Putin. Sarà comunque sempre una scelta libera e individuale dei nostri cittadini , non può essere imposta come regola"*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

solo noi c'abbiamo i rigoristi


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se sia peggio quando ha proposto Blair come mediatore di pace, un soggetto che una stessa commissione britannica ha definito "un criminale di guerra o un perfetto idiota", oppure quando ha commentato il dissenso popolare alle azioni NATO dicendo che seguendo i sondaggi si finisca al fascismo


Appunto, specchio di cosa abbiamo avuto nei governi da almeno 10 anni ad oggi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Frans Timmermans, vicepresidente della Commissione Ue, sulla temperature di riscaldamenti e condizionatori :
> "In Italia il primo ministro ha dato un'idea al Paese ma lascerei la questione a discrezione delle aziende e dei singoli cittadini. Voglio solo informare che, abbassando un po' la temperatura del riscaldamento in inverno e non attivando troppo presto l'aria condizionata in estate, si tolgono soldi dalle tasche di Putin. Sarà comunque sempre una scelta libera e individuale dei nostri cittadini , non può essere imposta come regola"*


Diciamo che su sta cosa dei condizionatori è del riscaldamento tutti i torti non ce li hanno , giusto ieri sono stato a fare la spesa e con 30 gradi fuori dentro si arrivava ai 20-21, a parer mio uno spreco. Poi vabbe, la fregnaccia che così si fa un dispetto a Putin é buona solo perché realmente qualcuno ci crede


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che su sta cosa dei condizionatori è del riscaldamento tutti i torti non ce li hanno , giusto ieri sono stato a fare la spesa e con 30 gradi fuori dentro si arrivava ai 20-21, a parer mio uno spreco. Poi vabbe, la fregnaccia che così si fa un dispetto a Putin é buona solo perché realmente qualcuno ci crede


si per quello hanno appena annunciato un piano europeo di efficentamento energetico. Sacrosanto, anche perchè i TEP risparmiati (l'unita di misura ufficiale in campo energetico) si possono convertire in titoli,e quindi soldi da reinvestire ( per esempio gli ospedali comprano materiale farmaceutico,lastre ecc).
Però rompere le balle a casa anche no.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si per quello hanno appena annunciato un piano europeo di efficentamento energetico. Sacrosanto, anche perchè i TEP risparmiati (l'unita di misura ufficiale in campo energetico) si possono convertire in titoli,e quindi soldi da reinvestire ( per esempio gli ospedali comprano materiale farmaceutico,lastre ecc).
> Però rompere le balle a casa anche no.


No sulla casa privata anche no, anche perché io che vivo al PT con lati esposti nord ed est lo accendo giusto in agosto qualche ora prima di andare a dormire, ma chi vive all'ultimo piano con i letti in mansarda già ora ci rimane se non lo accende. Anche qua, come per il covid decisioni prese a pene di canide giusto per far contenta la fetta di popolazione che si farebbe andar bene pure i dildo pur di far dispetto agli altri


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No sulla casa privata anche no, anche perché io che vivo al PT con lati esposti nord ed est lo accendo giusto in agosto qualche ora prima di andare a dormire, ma chi vive all'ultimo piano con i letti in mansarda già ora ci rimane se non lo accende. Anche qua, come per il covid decisioni prese a pene di canide giusto per far contenta la fetta di popolazione che si farebbe andar bene pure i dildo pur di far dispetto agli altri


il mio timore è che, se le soluzioni che stanno attuando non risultassero efficaci, comincerebbero a tagliare potenza direttamente al contatore (poi sono quarzi solo solo per tenere accesa la lavatrice). Parlo sempre di breve periodo, per il futuro una soluzione si troverà


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il mio timore è che, se le soluzioni che stanno attuando non risultassero efficaci, comincerebbero a tagliare potenza direttamente al contatore (poi sono quarzi solo solo per tenere accesa la lavatrice). Parlo sempre di breve periodo, per il futuro una soluzione si troverà


Temo che lo faranno davvero, e anche dopo certe decisioni prese tanto per fare, sentirai ugualmente dire "sono disposto a rinunciare alla lavatrice/freezer/clima/ecc ecc ecc per aiutare l'Ucraina" con le solite accuse filorusse a chi avrà da ridire


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

*Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*

ecco questa cosa mi piace.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*
> 
> ecco questa cosa mi piace.



Tra le 1000 caxxate che spara al giorno,almeno stavolta è riuscita a dire una cosa sensata e condivisibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*
> 
> ecco questa cosa mi piace.


Ci voleva una crisi internazionale per iniziare a capire che bisogna evitare gli sprechi energetici negli edifici pubblici e commerciali. 
In certi uffici pubblici, ministeri ecc. C'è uno spreco assurdo.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*
> 
> ecco questa cosa mi piace.


magari1


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra le 1000 caxxate che spara al giorno,almeno stavolta è riuscita a dire una cosa sensata e condivisibile.


Statisticamente è impossibile dire sempre e solo sciocchezze, ci sta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*
> 
> ecco questa cosa mi piace.


Si, ci sta, a patto che venga eliminato il canone all'enel, non ha senso che mi metta il fotovoltaico con accumulatore e che debba pagare ugualmente il cinquantone mensile all'enel. All'estero onestamente non so se sia la stessa cosa


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

appena uscito in libreria online

Veltroni passa da Gramsci a Zelensky...

"Veltroni contestualizza 33 discorsi del presidente ucraino..."



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> appena uscito in libreria online
> 
> Veltroni passa da Gramsci a Zelensky...
> 
> "Veltroni contestualizza 33 discorsi del presidente ucraino..."


Dopo il libro di speranza pure questo, s'ammazzano di lavoro sti qua


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Maggio 2022)

L'unica cosa che mi fa piacere con queste pagliacciate nel dire di "annullare i russi e le loro risorse" un bel no sense ingiusto come pretesa...penso un po' per dire quelli colpiti solo perché russi.. e questo movimento alla ricerca della energia free.. ripeto! l'unica cosa buona in mezzo a questo immenso mondo di melma


----------



## mabadi (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi, non te la da, rassegnati...




Vi immaginate Sivlio al suo posto come sarebbe stato......


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate Sivlio al suo posto come sarebbe stato......


La finnica si sarebbe fatta annettere senza nemmeno lottare


----------



## Zenos (18 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,noi da grandi zerbini abbiamo cacciato i loro,e loro cacciano i nostri.
> Tutto nella norma,andiamo avanti fino a quando non arriverà la crisi del 2007-2008


O una bomba h in testa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate Sivlio al suo posto come sarebbe stato......



Una mano in tasca a premere la pompetta...


----------



## vota DC (18 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che su sta cosa dei condizionatori è del riscaldamento tutti i torti non ce li hanno , giusto ieri sono stato a fare la spesa e con 30 gradi fuori dentro si arrivava ai 20-21, a parer mio uno spreco. Poi vabbe, la fregnaccia che così si fa un dispetto a Putin é buona solo perché realmente qualcuno ci crede


Ma appunto vedi ogni sindaco che viene eletto solo se promette di cementificare le zone rimaste verdi per metterci l'ennesimo centro commerciale delle solite multinazionali straniere con condizionatore a manetta e ovviamente Draghi fa la ramanzina ai cittadini invece che agli amici prenditori.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*vicepremier russo Borisov:*

*"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
Il nuovo sistema ha una portata di 5 km e può distruggere qualsiasi obiettivo anche in volo.
E' stato testato ieri e ha ridotto in cenere un drone in 5 secondi*

*Va ad affiancare l'ottima arma laser Peresvet in grado di mettere fuori uso satelliti e sistemi di ricognizione entro 1.500 km"*


l'esercito russo è arretrato **


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicepremier russo Borisov:*
> 
> *"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
> L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
> ...


Solite vaccate propagandistiche dei russi, come i T14 Armata
Se avessero davvero disponibilità di queste super armi le sfoggerebbero a scopo di deterrenza, invece parlano parlano e dicono solo sciocchezze.
Tigre di carta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicepremier russo Borisov:*
> 
> *"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
> L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
> ...


Non che sia una bella cosa eh, ma chissà che gli illusi si rendano conti che i russi non hanno solo le clave. "bisogna andare in guerra costi quel che costi" dicono i fenomeni, che ci vadano loro in guerra, con le loro famiglie, senza defecare il pene agli altri


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Solite vaccate propagandistiche dei russi, come i T14 Armata
> Se avessero davvero disponibilità di queste super armi le sfoggerebbero a scopo di deterrenza, invece parlano parlano e dicono solo sciocchezze.
> Tigre di carta.


spera che un giorno Putin non sia in difficoltà veramente, altrimenti le vedresti usare tutte insieme e chissà quanti resterebbero a testimoniarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

E' vero amore, questa è da locandina per un film !!!!! 

La Bella e la Bestia remake.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' vero amore, questa è da locandina per un film !!!!!
> 
> La Bella e la Bestia remake.


No dai, non mi pare una alla canna del gas


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> spera che un giorno Putin non sia in difficoltà veramente, altrimenti le vedresti usare tutte insieme e chissà quanti resterebbero a testimoniarlo


Al cremlino hanno fatto proprio un lavoro certosino per cercare disperatamente di convincere il mondo di essere una superpotenza militare inarrestabile e tecnologicamente dominante.
Peccato che poi i fatti cantano, e dicono che dopo 3 mesi non solo non sono stati lontanamente raggiunti gli obiettivi dell'operazione speciale (  ), peraltro cambiati in corso d'opera, ma addirittura molte delle terre conquistate nei dintorni di Kiev e Kharkiv sono state riprese dagli ucraini. 
E ora si stanno pure avvicinando a perdere Kherson. 

Uno può farsi domande, ma le risposte sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

*ginnasta russo Kuliak, medaglia di bronzo agli ultimi mondiali di marzo, è stato squalificato un anno dalla federazione internazionale per avere indossato la lettera Z
ha 21 giorni per fare ricorso

violinista russa, di origini armene, viene squalificata dal concorso internazionale di Gorizia in quanto russa.

Sindaco: "Inaccettabile, gli organizzatori ci ripensino"*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' vero amore, questa è da locandina per un film !!!!!
> 
> La Bella e la Bestia remake.


Credevo amasse Ursula


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Credevo amasse Ursula



No, ha un debole per le pelose... ehm, lapsus, per la Pelosi.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al cremlino hanno fatto proprio un lavoro certosino per cercare disperatamente di convincere il mondo di essere una superpotenza militare inarrestabile e tecnologicamente dominante.
> Peccato che poi i fatti cantano, e dicono che dopo 3 mesi non solo non sono stati lontanamente raggiunti gli obiettivi dell'operazione speciale (  ), peraltro cambiati in corso d'opera, ma addirittura molte delle terre conquistate nei dintorni di Kiev e Kharkiv sono state riprese dagli ucraini.
> E ora si stanno pure avvicinando a perdere Kherson.
> 
> Uno può farsi domande, ma le risposte sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


il problema è sempre il solito: la disperazione per le sconfitte, porterebbe i 4 folli che governano la russia ad una soluzione finale? Per me sarebbe meglio vincessero quei 2 terreni russofili sul campo e se ne andassero a quel paese..


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al cremlino hanno fatto proprio un lavoro certosino per cercare disperatamente di convincere il mondo di essere una superpotenza militare inarrestabile e tecnologicamente dominante.
> Peccato che poi i fatti cantano, e dicono che dopo 3 mesi non solo non sono stati lontanamente raggiunti gli obiettivi dell'operazione speciale (  ), peraltro cambiati in corso d'opera, ma addirittura molte delle terre conquistate nei dintorni di Kiev e Kharkiv sono state riprese dagli ucraini.
> E ora si stanno pure avvicinando a perdere Kherson.
> 
> Uno può farsi domande, ma le risposte sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


non mi sembra che in Siria abbiano faticato molto ad arare l'avversario e non solo, visto che ogni tanto qualche bomba l'hanno presa pure i partner occidentali per ultimo Israele di recente.
evidentemente, visto che ci dovranno vivere insieme dopo questo conflitto e non essere nemici confinanti, non possono fare altrettanto.
anche queste due divergenze dovrebbero porre domande.

in Donbass, come detto ieri, avanzano praticamente ogni giorno.
quando vedrò gli ucraini fare qualcosa in Crimea ne riparliamo...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicepremier russo Borisov:*
> 
> *"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
> L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
> ...



Un nostro cliente, l' ho visto con i miei occhi, ha installato un impianto laser di derivazione militare ( sono tra i pochi ad averlo al mondo) che hanno preso *usato *dagli USA alla modica cifra di 2 milioni di euro ( e lo usano per fare microfori in piastre di un acciaio molto particolare)

Praticamente, se avviassero il raggio senza montare le ottiche di deviazione ( tradotto: il raggio laser sarebbe libero di vagare in qualunque direzione) uscirebbe dalla macchina e andrebbe avanti per chilometri.
Non stento a credere che abbia distrutto un drone.
All fine il laser concentra il calore in un punto

Da qui a dire che può distruggere un satellite da un migliaio di chilometri,...vedremo, poi per carità, trattandosi di tecnologia segreta tutto è possibile.

Per questioni professionali posso solo dirvi che le sorgenti laser sono grandicelle anche per potenze di solo 4000/10.000 W, e hanno costi esorbitanti.

Non capisco cosa si siano inventati per poterlo produrre addirittura in "massa" e colpire a km.

Sarebbe una rivoluzione oltre la guerra.


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ginnasta russo Kuliak, medaglia di bronzo agli ultimi mondiali di marzo, è stato squalificato un anno dalla federazione internazionale per avere indossato la lettera Z
> ha 21 giorni per fare ricorso
> 
> violinista russa, di origini armene, viene squalificata dal concorso internazionale di Gorizia in quanto russa.
> ...


La guerra da parte dell'occidente è ormai vinta.
Il ginnasta russo avrebbe potuto usare i propri attrezzi per fare una strage totale, del resto è russo quindi cattivo e pericoloso, la violinista russa invece, di origini armene, un'evidente spia, ritorni nella pancia e cambi città di nascita mantenendo però le origini armene.
La violinista, oltre ad essere una chiara nemica del mondo della musica buono e intonato, ha chiaramente altro al posto del violino, va arrestata e torturata con 24h di musica italiana (Malgioglio) sparata nelle orecchie, così capisce che certi artisti da noi non possono suonare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il problema è sempre il solito: la disperazione per le sconfitte, porterebbe i 4 folli che governano la russia ad una soluzione finale? Per me sarebbe meglio vincessero quei 2 terreni russofili sul campo e se ne andassero a quel paese..


Ma scherzi? Bisogna mostrare il fallo duro a tutti i costi, tanto le bombe cadranno sulle teste nostre, mica dei scellerati che partecipano a sta melma di guerra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il problema è sempre il solito: la disperazione per le sconfitte, porterebbe i 4 folli che governano la russia ad una soluzione finale? Per me sarebbe meglio vincessero quei 2 terreni russofili sul campo e se ne andassero a quel paese..


Il loro gioco è convincerci che sia così.
Per me è un bluff e non me la bevo.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un nostro cliente, l' ho visto con i miei occhi, ha installato un impianto laser di derivazione militare ( sono tra i pochi ad averlo al mondo) che hanno preso *usato *dagli USA alla modica cifra di 2 milioni di euro ( e lo usano per fare microfori in piastre di un acciaio molto particolare)
> 
> Praticamente, se avviassero il raggio senza montare le ottiche di deviazione ( tradotto: il raggio laser sarebbe libero di vagare in qualunque direzione) uscirebbe dalla macchina e andrebbe avanti per chilometri.
> Non stento a credere che abbia distrutto un drone.
> ...


per quello che so sui laser commerciali, dipende tutto dalla lunghezza del punto focale del laser (tratteggiato in foto), più è lungo quel piccolo tratto, più taglierà spessori più profondi. Solitamente i materiali che si tagliano sono appunto piastre che comunque hanno spessori ridotti, ma anche i droni sono fatti di lamiere, per cui è plausibile possano essere perforati.
Solitamente la testina del laser lavora ad una distanza ridotta dal materiale da tagliare, per ottenere la messa a fuoco ottimale.
Penso che il laser che hai menzionato tu ,magari raggiunge grandi distanze ma non dovrebbe essere pericoloso oltre tot metri perchè poi il punto focale si allarga e il segnale diventa più debole.
Chissà cosa hanno studiato per aumentare la lunghezza focale, magari più fasci laser compressi nello stesso punto, e chissa quanta energia richiede un sistema del genere e se magari è montabile sui velivoli militari


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per quello che so sui laser commerciali, dipende tutto dalla lunghezza del punto focale del laser (tratteggiato in foto), più è lungo quel piccolo tratto, più taglierà spessori più profondi. Solitamente i materiali che si tagliano sono appunto piastre che comunque hanno spessori ridotti, ma anche i droni sono fatti di lamiere, per cui è plausibile possano essere perforati.
> Solitamente la testina del laser lavora ad una distanza ridotta dal materiale da tagliare, per ottenere la messa a fuoco ottimale.
> Penso che il laser che hai menzionato tu ,magari raggiunge grandi distanze ma non dovrebbe essere pericoloso oltre tot metri perchè poi il punto focale si allarga e il segnale diventa più debole.
> Chissà cosa hanno studiato per aumentare la lunghezza focale, magari più fasci laser compressi nello stesso punto, e chissa quanta energia richiede un sistema del genere e se magari è montabile sui velivoli militari



I laser commerciali vengono catalogati in base ai w di potenza.
Oggigiorno i laser fibra arrivano anche a 20/30 kw
Tutt' altro passo rispetto ai CO2

I laser odierni tagliano anche 30 mm di spessore, nei top potenza.
Lo spessore di una lamiera di un aereo è come tagliare il burro.

Di laser ne vedo ogni giorno da 20 anni.

Ma una sorgente laser che possa abbattere velivoli montata su aerei, boh.
Mi pare fantascienza attualmente.

Anche fosse possibile da terra, sarebbe una tecnologia costosissima e facilmente si potrebbe risalire anche alla zona in cui è collocata fisicamente, con conseguente facilità di essere distrutta.

Boh, parliamo di roba mai vista a livello tecnologico

I russi parlano di produzione di massa....mah

Vedremo


----------



## Sam (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera su rai3 confronto tra l'onnipresente Orsini e la riemersa Boschi


Ogni volta che vedo la Boschi mi chiedo come mai, dopo tutti questi anni, non abbia ancora capito che l'unico posto in cui le darebbero retta sarebbe su un suo profilo OnlyFans.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' vero amore, questa è da locandina per un film !!!!!
> 
> La Bella e la Bestia remake.


Titolo del film: “Un amore appena NATO”


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al cremlino hanno fatto proprio un lavoro certosino per cercare disperatamente di convincere il mondo di essere una superpotenza militare inarrestabile e tecnologicamente dominante.
> Peccato che poi i fatti cantano, e dicono che dopo 3 mesi non solo non sono stati lontanamente raggiunti gli obiettivi dell'operazione speciale (  ), peraltro cambiati in corso d'opera, ma addirittura molte delle terre conquistate nei dintorni di Kiev e Kharkiv sono state riprese dagli ucraini.
> E ora si stanno pure avvicinando a perdere Kherson.
> 
> Uno può farsi domande, ma le risposte sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


No, secondo molti non usano le armi potenti perché altrimenti farebbero troppi danni


----------



## Swaitak (18 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I laser commerciali vengono catalogati in base ai w di potenza.
> Oggigiorno i laser fibra arrivano anche a 20/30 kw
> Tutt' altro passo rispetto ai CO2
> 
> ...


si infatti finche non lo vedo faccio fatica a crederci, anche se l'ambiente militare è il top per la ricerca e mai dire mai.
Mi dispiace solo che utilizzino tutta sta tecnologia pazzesca per distruggere piuttosto che costruire..


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si infatti finche non lo vedo faccio fatica a crederci, anche se l'ambiente militare è il top per la ricerca e mai dire mai.
> Mi dispiace solo che utilizzino tutta sta tecnologia pazzesca per distruggere piuttosto che costruire..



Si si assolutamente, le tecnologie militari danno spinta al settore industriale da sempre.

Se i russi hanno sta arma segreta comunque, chissà che hanno gli Usa.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Donbass, come detto ieri, avanzano praticamente ogni giorno.


 
tipo a kharkiv


----------



## Controcorrente (18 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicepremier russo Borisov:*
> 
> *"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
> L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
> ...



L'esercito Russo è arretrato, perchè per mancanze enormi (ormai dimostrate) non riesce minimamente a sfruttare il potenziale del suo esercito.

L'esercito Russo è arretrato, perchè ormai la propaganda becera la dovreste conoscere e dovreste capire che se dicono 10 hanno 5 e funziona 1.

L'esercito Russo è arretrato perchè sono arretrate le teste di chi comanda. Hanno 1.500 aerei, tra cui gli aerei da supremazia più avanzati al mondo (e attenzione, non è che gli altri siano scemi, se hanno investito altrove c'è un perchè) e non riescono a mantenere il controllo dello spazio aereo in una nazione che, seppur aiutata nell'intelicence della NATO, ha 80 aerei e sistemi di contraerea "semplici".

Detto ciò questo sistema le altre potenze le hanno da anni, più potenti e già testati (senza tanti proclami.. perchè i segreti militari si tengono il più possibile, non si spifferano prima di averli ancora operativi). Girava (rimosso) un video di questo sistema in funzione da parte degli israeliani... oltretutto impressionante.

Le "vere" armi americane comunque, non le abbiamo mai viste in funzione.. e mai si sognerebbero di rivelarle se non obbligati (ad esempio test missilistici, che per ovvie ragioni non possono essere segreti), e speriamo di non vederle mai, perchè sarebbero realmente usate solo in una terza guerra mondiale. Però si sa di progetti già funzionanti pensati per bloccare all'istante buona parte degli armamenti avversari, soprattutto nucleari, lavorando sui sistemi di controllo e di "navigazione", di armi accecanti su larga scala etc etc. Fare i missiloni e gli aerei più veloci in una guerra di alto livello (che al momento per fortuna non esiste, l'invasione ucraina è terribilmente "tradizionale") servirebbe veramente a poco.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> L'esercito Russo è arretrato, perchè per mancanze enormi (ormai dimostrate) non riesce minimamente a sfruttare il potenziale del suo esercito.
> 
> L'esercito Russo è arretrato, perchè ormai la propaganda becera la dovreste conoscere e dovreste capire che se dicono 10 hanno 5 e funziona 1.
> 
> ...



La scorsa settimana parlavo con una vecchia volpe di 83 anni, negli anni 80' diede vita ad una grossa azienda metalmeccanica che esiste ancora oggi ed esporta macchine che tagliano il marmo in tutto il mondo.

In quegli anni andava più volte l'anno a Mosca, e in quel periodo mi raccontava che QUALUNQUE cosa vedesse da loro fosse una ciofeca.

La battuta che fa da 40 anni è 
"Se i russi lanciano una bomba atomica, di sicuro gli cade in testa"

Ovviamente è una battuta folkloristica, non ho mai giudicato dal punto di vista militare la forza della Russia.

Non ho le competenze ne le informazioni, quello che si narra puo essere vero oppure semplice propaganda Ucraina, o viceversa russa.


----------



## Controcorrente (18 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La scorsa settimana parlavo con una vecchia volpe di 83 anni, negli anni 80' diede vita ad una grossa azienda metalmeccanica che esiste ancora oggi ed esporta macchine che tagliano il marmo in tutto il mondo.
> 
> In quegli anni andava più volte l'anno a Mosca, e in quel periodo mi raccontava che QUALUNQUE cosa vedesse da loro fosse una ciofeca.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che se un armamento è segreto... più ne parli meno esiste. Di sicuro la differenza di intelligente è impressionante tra occidente e Russia e già questo basta per rendere inutili le tecnologie più avanzate.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2022)

Il Presidente USA Biden in merito alle richieste di adesione di Svezia e Finlandia nella Nato ha affermato che con la Turchia andrà tutto bene.

Il presidente turco, Erdogan, ha chiesto a Svezia e Finlandia di estradare 30 terroristi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky ha affermato che l'Ucraina riprenderà il controllo di Mariupol e delle altre città occupate.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky su twitter: "Andriy ha guadagnato fiducia all'estero e ora ha una missione importante: raccontare al mondo gli eventi in Ucraina e usare la sua autorità per aumentare gli aiuti".

Sheva "Rappresento l'Ucraina nell'arena calcistica internazionale da molti anni ma oggi, quando il mio paese soffre per la guerra, la mia priorità non è il calcio, ma aiutare"*


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2022)

stamattina Draghi si è presentato in parlamento finalmente...solite banalità e frasi fatte...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stamattina Draghi si è presentato in parlamento finalmente...solite banalità e frasi fatte...


si per ripetere la solita filastrocca trita e ritrita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha affermato che l'Ucraina riprenderà il controllo di Mariupol e delle altre città occupate.



Si,anche della Crimea  
Comunque Mariupol (e non solo) è distrutta,ci vorranno una vagonata di decenni per ricostruirla,per non parlare dei $
"Buona fortuna a chi se la pija"


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,anche della Crimea
> Comunque Mariupol (e non solo) è distrutta,*ci vorranno una vagonata di decenni per ricostruirla,per non parlare dei $*
> "Buona fortuna a chi se la pija"



Qualcuno comunque ci guadagnerà, come sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Il vice ministro degli Esteri della Russia ha dichiarato che Mosca è pronta a riprendere i colloqui con l'Ucraina quando Kiev si dichiarerà pronta a farlo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il vice ministro degli Esteri della Russia ha dichiarato che Mosca è pronta a riprendere i colloqui con l'Ucraina quando Kiev si dichiarerà pronta a farlo.


quindi accetterebbero la pace di Zelenski cit.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il vice ministro degli Esteri della Russia ha dichiarato che Mosca è pronta a riprendere i colloqui con l'Ucraina quando Kiev si dichiarerà pronta a farlo.


Hanno detto che stanno usando quella famosa arma laser.

Però stanno già dicendo che serve per i droni, e ha un raggio di 5 km

Ieri erano 1500 km e distruggevano la qualunque.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che stanno usando quella famosa arma laser.
> 
> Però stanno già dicendo che serve per i droni, e ha un raggio di 5 km
> 
> Ieri erano 1500 km e distruggevano la qualunque.


Secondo me alla fine è questa





la punti negli occhi del pilota e quello si va ad ammazzare


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi accetterebbero la pace di Zelenski cit.



La pace, al momento, non la vuole nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine è questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mesi a discutere ed ecco la soluzione


----------



## danjr (19 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen sul nuovo piano RePowerEu."Proponiamo di rendere obbligatori i pannelli solari per gli edifici commerciali e pubblici entro il 2025 e per i nuovi edifici residenziali entro il 2029. Questo è un piano ambizioso ma realistico". (per i residenziali si parla di edifici nuovi NDR)*
> 
> ecco questa cosa mi piace.


Stupendo


----------



## danjr (19 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicepremier russo Borisov:*
> 
> *"I nostri fisici hanno sviluppato sistemi laser molto potenti, che possono incenerire vari obiettivi, e li stanno costruendo, pronti per una produzione di massa
> L'esercito ha già dei prototipi in dotazione.
> ...


Si anche mio cugino li sta costruendo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

Il Senato Usa ha dato il via libera al pacchetto di aiuti all’Ucraina da 40 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

La Turchia ha ribadito la sua contrarietà all'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella Nato.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2022)

*Gazprom:*

*"Metà delle 54 compagnie energetiche europee ha già aperto un conto a Mosca per pagare in rubli"*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gazprom:
> 
> "Metà delle 54 compagnie energetiche europee ha già aperto un conto a Mosca per pagare in rubli"*


stamattina Timmermans ha ribadito che si deve pagare in € , chissà perche hanno aperto il doppio conto € e rublo allora


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stamattina Timmermans ha ribadito che si deve pagare in € , chissà perche hanno aperto il doppio conto € e rublo allora


sì sono settimane che va avanti questo giochetto a Bruxelles...hanno stufato
chi gestisce le aziende si rende conto della grave situazione e non va a dietro a questi parolai


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:

"Oltre 1.800 combattenti ucraini arresi e usciti fuori da Azovstal"*


quanti ne stavano nelle fogne...acqua e pane scarseggiano, escono come i topi


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

*Ancora attacchi informatici alle istituzioni italiane. 
Dalle 22 di giovedi 19 maggio, i siti del Consiglio Superiore della Magistratura, dell’Agenzia delle Dogane e dei ministeri di Esteri, dell’Istruzione e dei Beni Culturali hanno subito un attacco, rivendicato dal collettivo di hacker russi Killnet.
Lo stesso collettivo ha riportato su telegram un elenco di circa 50 obbiettivi da colpire nelle prossime 48 ore, risparmiando tuttavia il sistema sanitario.
La polizia postale si è subito messa al lavoro per la protezione dei siti.*


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Zelensky su twitter: "Andriy ha guadagnato fiducia all'estero e ora ha una missione importante: raccontare al mondo gli eventi in Ucraina e usare la sua autorità per aumentare gli aiuti".
> 
> Sheva "Rappresento l'Ucraina nell'arena calcistica internazionale da molti anni ma oggi, quando il mio paese soffre per la guerra, la mia priorità non è il calcio, ma aiutare"*


grande Sheva!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

La Ministra degli Esteri della Gb: Putin deve perdere e ritirarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Draghi ha dichiarato di aver chiesto a Putin la pace ma di aver trovato un muro mentre con Biden ha avuto più fortuna. Per Draghi quello che si deve fare è cercare la pace, fare in modo che Russia ed Ucraina smettano di sparare e comincino a parlare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Zelensky su twitter: "Andriy ha guadagnato fiducia all'estero e ora ha una missione importante: raccontare al mondo gli eventi in Ucraina e usare la sua autorità per aumentare gli aiuti".
> 
> Sheva "Rappresento l'Ucraina nell'arena calcistica internazionale da molti anni ma oggi, quando il mio paese soffre per la guerra, la mia priorità non è il calcio, ma aiutare"*


Sheva sempre dalla parte giusta.
Prima in campo, ora fuori.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sheva sempre dalla parte giusta.
> Prima in campo, ora fuori.



Scheva è di sicuro un grande uomo, l’altro accanto non si sa.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sheva sempre dalla parte giusta.
> Prima in campo, ora fuori.


grazie al piffero, è ucraino...cosa dovrebbe fare ?
andare al Cremlino a fotografarsi con Putin ?
vede la gente ucraina inguaiata e cerca di fare quel che può pur vivendo a Londra...


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*gruppo di parlamentari repubblicani a Washington protesta per i 40 miliardi promessi all'Ucraina*


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*New York Times affossa entusiasmo dei falchi NATO:*

*"Una vittoria militare decisiva per l’Ucraina sulla Russia in cui l’Ucraina riconquista tutto il territorio che la Russia ha conquistato dal 2014, non è un obiettivo realistico. *

* Sebbene la pianificazione e i combattimenti della Russia siano stati sorprendentemente sciatti, la Russia rimane troppo forte e Putin ha investito troppo prestigio personale nell’invasione per fare marcia indietro"*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> grazie al piffero, è ucraino...cosa dovrebbe fare ?
> andare al Cremlino a fotografarsi con Putin ?
> vede la gente ucraina inguaiata e cerca di fare quel che può pur vivendo a Londra...


Non tutti sono fedeli come Pupo  .


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times affossa entusiasmo dei falchi NATO:*
> 
> *"Una vittoria militare decisiva per l’Ucraina sulla Russia in cui l’Ucraina riconquista tutto il territorio che la Russia ha conquistato dal 2014, non è un obiettivo realistico. *
> 
> * Sebbene la pianificazione e i combattimenti della Russia siano stati sorprendentemente sciatti, la Russia rimane troppo forte e Putin ha investito troppo prestigio personale nell’invasione per fare marcia indietro"*



Bisognerebbe farlo capire a Zelensky.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scheva è di sicuro un grande uomo, l’altro accanto non si sa.


pensa che nella loro situazione avremmo una foto con Draghi accanto Bonucci e Chiellini


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> pensa che nella loro situazione avremmo una foto con Draghi accanto Bonucci e Chiellini



Potrei capire un Maldini, un Baggio ma i due ladri no,


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potrei capire un Maldini, un Baggio ma i due ladri no,


Serve gente del sistema eh


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Serve gente del sistema eh



In quelle circostanze, per me, serve più gente credibile.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Bloomberg:

Rublo migliore moneta per crescita del 2022 tra le 31 maggiori mondiali

Scambiato a 57 dollari, non succedeva dal 2015

Euro ai minimi sul dollaro invece*


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Di Maio copia la proposta russa sull'Ucraina fino al 2021 e la spaccia per proposta italiana:*

*1. cessate il fuoco e liquidazione della linea di scontri sotto la supervisione dell'ONU

2. L'adesione dell'Ucraina all'Unione Europea e il suo status neutrale senza aderire alla NATO

3. accordo tra Ucraina e Russia sui "territori contesi" del Donbass e della Crimea per risolvere i conflitti sui confini internazionalmente riconosciuti*

*4. un nuovo trattato multilaterale per la pace e la sicurezza in Europa, che dovrebbe garantire il controllo degli armamenti e la prevenzione dei conflitti*


ha aggiunto solo "cessate il fuoco", forse sarebbe stato meglio non iniziarla proprio...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio copia la proposta russa sull'Ucraina fino al 2021 e la spaccia per proposta italiana:*
> 
> *1. cessate il fuoco e liquidazione della linea di scontri sotto la supervisione dell'ONU
> 
> ...



Chissà se le proposta piace a Zelensky e soprattutto agli USA.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Rappresentante massimo diplomazia partito comunista cinese, dopo un colloquio con Stati Uniti, dirama un comunicato NOTTURNO*

*"Stati Uniti sempre più lungo la strada sbagliata su Taiwan, porteranno sicuramente la situazione a un punto pericoloso*
*La Cina prenderà sicuramente un'azione decisa per salvaguardare la sua sovranità e i suoi interessi di sicurezza"

@Trumpusconi *


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Ministero Esteri cinese:*

*"I BRICS dovrebbero allargarsi includendo ora Turchia, Indonesia, Pakistan e Malesia"*


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Esteri cinese:
> 
> "I BRICS dovrebbero allargarsi includendo ora Turchia, Indonesia, Pakistan e Malesia"*


Erdocoso è il furbo Maximo, 1 piede in 2 scarpe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi ha dichiarato di aver chiesto a Putin la pace ma di aver trovato un muro mentre con Biden ha avuto più fortuna. *Per Draghi quello che si deve fare è cercare la pace, fare in modo che Russia ed Ucraina smettano di sparare* e comincino a parlare.



Stanno regalando miliardi di armi e sperano che smettano di sparare ?
Ipocrita e farabutto.

Avrebbe fatto figura migliore se fosse rimasto in silenzio.
Questo ogni volta che apre bocca spara minkiate,come la famosa frase "non ti vaccini,ti contagi,mori"
Ora è passato al "ricevi miliardi di armi,spari e poi smetti di sparare"


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Finlandia affitta per 10 anni una nave rigassificatore dagli Stati Uniti per avere gas liquefatto e non restare al buio per il taglio di gas russo quando finiranno le scorte
Operativo nel quarto trimestre 2022*


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg:
> 
> Rublo migliore moneta per crescita del 2022 tra le 31 maggiori mondiali
> 
> ...


Ma no dai, con le sanzioni li abbiam messi in ginocchio


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*Commissione UE permetterà per 5-10 anni di estrarre e bruciare più carbone per dispetto a Putin:*

*"Non è green, ma non abbiamo scelta"*


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Commissione UE permetterà per 5-10 anni di estrarre e bruciare più carbone per dispetto a Putin:
> 
> "Non è green, ma non abbiamo scelta"*


siamo con l'acqua alla gola allora


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

*La "pace" secondo Zelensky e il suo staff social:*

*"Non offriteci un cessate il fuoco: questo è impossibile senza il ritiro totale delle truppe russe.*
*L'Ucraina non è interessata a un nuovo "Minsk" e alla ripresa della guerra tra pochi anni.*
_* Fino a quando la Russia non sarà pronta a liberare completamente i territori occupati, la nostra squadra negoziale sarà composta da armi, sanzioni e denaro"*_


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> _*........ la nostra squadra negoziale sarà composta da armi, sanzioni e denaro"*_



E morti ugraini,proprio come vuole santo zelensky.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Commissione UE permetterà per 5-10 anni di estrarre e bruciare più carbone per dispetto a Putin:
> 
> "Non è green, ma non abbiamo scelta"*


Sento già in lontananza i gretini denunciare i vicini col termo a 21 gradi. Comunque oh, non c'è che dire, siamo governati da dei fenomeni, 3 mesi a dire che metteranno in ginocchio Putin e la Russia a suon di sanzioni, quando in ginocchio ci siamo noi, ad altezza pube dei russi. A buon intenditor...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stanno regalando miliardi di armi e sperano che smettano di sparare ?
> Ipocrita e farabutto.
> 
> Avrebbe fatto figura migliore se fosse rimasto in silenzio.
> ...



Lungi dal voler giustificare Draghi è bene ricordare che è Capo di un Governo che, come tutti i Governi dell’Italia, non può decidere per la politica estera nulla di diverso da quanto stabilito dagli USA.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lungi dal voler giustificare Draghi è bene ricordare che è Capo di un Governo che, come tutti i Governi dell’Italia, non può decidere per la politica estera nulla di diverso da quanto stabilito dagli USA.



Benissimo,allora o stia zitto oppure che dica apertamente che le armi servono a ben altro.
Altro che a smettere di sparare.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La "pace" secondo Zelensky e il suo staff social:*
> 
> *"Non offriteci un cessate il fuoco: questo è impossibile senza il ritiro totale delle truppe russe.*
> *L'Ucraina non è interessata a un nuovo "Minsk" e alla ripresa della guerra tra pochi anni.*
> _* Fino a quando la Russia non sarà pronta a liberare completamente i territori occupati, la nostra squadra negoziale sarà composta da armi, sanzioni e denaro"*_



Questi vivono sulla Luna.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Benissimo,allora o stia zitto oppure che dica apertamente che le armi servono a ben altro.
> Altro che a smettere di sparare.



Su quale pianeta vivi per aspettarti comportamenti coerenti da parte di un politico?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Provate solo ad immaginare, quanto andranno a guadagnare gli UESSEI, da esportazione GNL ormai certa a tutti i paesei europei, traffico armi, ed altro, investendo solamente 40 miliardi per mandare avanti il teatrino.
Con un altro piccolo investimento si prenderanno Taiwan.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Provate solo ad immaginare, quanto andranno a guadagnare gli UESSEI, da esportazione GNL ormai certa a tutti i paesei europei, traffico armi, ed altro, investendo solamente 40 miliardi per mandare avanti il teatrino.



Sei anti-usa? Loro lo fanno per il nostro bene.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei anti-usa? Loro lo fanno per il nostro bene.


sono contro tutti quelli che ce lo buttano al cu..i primi i nostri connazionali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Provate solo ad immaginare, quanto andranno a guadagnare gli UESSEI, da esportazione GNL ormai certa a tutti i paesei europei, traffico armi, ed altro, investendo solamente 40 miliardi per mandare avanti il teatrino.
> Con un altro piccolo investimento si prenderanno Taiwan.



Taiwan nei loro sogni più bagnati


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sono contro tutti quelli che ce lo buttano al cu..i primi i nostri connazionali



Sappiamo bene che i nostri politicanti - di qualunque colore - pensano prima di tutto a se stessi.


----------

